# What is the best VoIP provider?



## ocean (May 7, 2014)

What is the best VoIP provider that offer a better sounding more stable network than others?


----------



## lovelyme (Apr 10, 2014)

OTO is pretty good but sometimes the connection is bad. Global Call has similar prices but the connection is a little better.


----------



## pollygoh2002 (Jan 17, 2014)

MyNetFone - have a look. Might be of interest to you.


----------



## ocean (May 7, 2014)

Hi Lovelyme! Thanks, I saw Free app for international call abroad on my Play store, these are the OTO and Global Call. So, in terms of sound quality and connection Global call is better??? My friend gave me a link, but I lost it. I'll ask her again cause said they have promos for this month.


----------



## ocean (May 7, 2014)

Hi Lovelyme! Thanks, I saw Free app for international call abroad on my Play store, these are the OTO and Global Call. So, in terms of sound quality and connection Global call is better??? My friend gave me a link, but I lost it. I'll ask her again cause said they have promos for this month.


----------



## ocean (May 7, 2014)

Hi, thanks, pollygoh2002! I'll check Mynetfone. I'm planning to download Global call app. But I need to know more about it, especially how to buy credits. If this is cheaper than other app. I'll go for it.


----------



## pollygoh2002 (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes, please have a look. I've been with them for over seven years. Good company, based in Victoria, Australia.


----------



## ocean (May 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I downloaded the Global call and it's pretty good. I like their 1+1 promo, I bought $40 using my husband's credit card and they doubled the credit. I was quite happy about it. I shared the $20 to husband to call his parents abroad.


----------

